# Shower bench



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am remodeling my bathroom. My wife wants a seat in the tiled shower. I am reluctant to create a built-in, tiled seat. I thought of making a wooden seat. I would like some feedback from the group. If I use wood, what kind of wood would be best? Has anyone done a project like this in the past? Pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Redwood? I have no experience with this but I know that is what you find around pools, hottubs and in sauna's.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Teak and water get along just fine.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Teak or red wood are my first suggestions as they can stand the constant changes in humidity found in showers.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have made benches both wood and tile, wall built in and corner. It's very easy to do IF you haven't tiled the walls already. Most high end shower companies make a prebuilt frame out of 304 SS 
that you secure to the studs then marine grade ply over, hardibacker over then tile or frame in with TEAK usually but IPE is used more often then not due to price and availability. I would not use redwood due to grain and splinter infection issues. Stick with TEAK, IPE.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Teak or Ipe


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

whatalesyou1 said:


> I am remodeling my bathroom. My wife wants a seat in the tiled shower. I am reluctant to create a built-in, tiled seat. I thought of making a wooden seat. I would like some feedback from the group. If I use wood, what kind of wood would be best? Has anyone done a project like this in the past? Pictures?
> 
> Thanks!



Redwood or teak, or pine. Sturdiness is what matters. Those woods will hold up/last longer, with water, than pine; just make sure it's sturdy. Also may want to add a grab bar or two. Getting up and down to a seat, may be a hazard with all the soapy water involved.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Corbin3388 said:


> I have made benches both wood and tile, wall built in and corner. It's very easy to do IF you haven't tiled the walls already. Most high end shower companies make a prebuilt frame out of 304 SS
> that you secure to the studs then marine grade ply over, hardibacker over then tile or frame in with TEAK usually but IPE is used more often then not due to price and availability. I would not use redwood due to grain and splinter infection issues. Stick with TEAK, IPE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I appreciate the feedback! Do you have any pictures? thanks!


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Off hand here's a tiled one. I will look a little deeper for a wood one. Don't mind the first pic that was an accident lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

